# Anon Mig Goggles 2016 Review



## andreinyta (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
Here is my review of the Anon Mig Snowboard Goggles 2016. I got them a few weeks ago and used them for a week of riding. They are completely amazing.
My review:




If you have any question related to the goggles, post a reply.


----------



## James Johnson (Oct 16, 2017)

Previously had Smith optics and they were great but did have fogging issues so bought my Anon Migs last year 2016/17. All in all a great goggle and great price, and lenses don?t cost the earth too i?ve Now got a full range of greybird and bluebird lenses can?t be happier no fogging issues and I generally run very hot evening even at -20 c I only wear a base and shell, even on the warmer days when I?m really hot I?ve had no problem with fogging. Replacing the lense takes a little getting use to but easy once you know how. The magmatic face mask is awesome no bloody fiddling around trying to get your snood comfortable. Awesome goggles at a very reasonable price. Well done Burton/Anon keep it up.


----------

